# Brake upgrade



## danfsc04 (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a 2004 spec V w/out brembos and i was considering upgrading the brakes what brakes kits or systems would you suggest.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm curious too but are you sure you'll need it?


----------



## 05babygtr (Apr 26, 2005)

I always like the wilwood brake upgrade. I know Rotora makes a big brake kit for the 02-03 i think. But i have always had my eye on the wilwoods.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

As far as big brake kits, Stoptech makes a good kit. You can buy the OE Brembo Spec V kit for 600. Their is always the Gran Turismo Brembo kit. Wilwood makes a caliper. The Stoptech and Wilwood will work with the OE master but I am not sure about the others.

Upgrading the caliper is extreme, expensive and unnecessay in all reality. The best way to go is to upgrade the brake lines to stainless steel, pads, rotors and fluid.

As far as pads, the best pads for the Spec V seem to be the Hawk HPS and Carbotech Bobcat 1521. EBC sucks, and the Axxis Ultimates are not very streetable. The Bobcats and HPS offer as good if not better performance than the Ultimates but are much better for everyday usage and last longer. I personally have the Bobcats.

As far as lines, Crown, Goodrich, Stoptech and a billion other companies make them. Most are good. I have Goodrich.

As far as rotors, many great manufacturers exist. I will simply say this: good drilled rotors are fine for street usage. Powerslot has sold the idea that drilled rotors always crack, and third party machine shops have helped this a lot. A good drilled rotor is excellent for street usage and minor track usage. For more track usage, a slotted rotor is generally the way to go.

As far as fluid, I run a Motul DOT 5.1 which is exceptional. Your car runs a DOT3 stock which is compatable with a DOT 4 and 5.1 but not 5. Consider DOT 5.1 as it has a much higher boiling point and if not, consider ATE or Motul DOT 4.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

05babygtr said:


> I always like the wilwood brake upgrade. I know Rotora makes a big brake kit for the 02-03 i think. But i have always had my eye on the wilwoods.



I'd like to see this rotora kit, as the last time I checked they didn't have one for the b15.

Like has been said before....calipers are basically unnecessary. The stock brembo kit is nice but if you have aftermarket wheels there's a good chance they won't fit over the brembos.


----------

